
A defense of the GPL - r11t
http://enfranchisedmind.com/blog/posts/a-defense-of-the-gpl/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+em-brian+%28Enfranchised+Mind+%C2%BB+Brian%29
======
wendroid
Sorry, did I fall into a time warp to 1990?

